# new to routing, experienced in cnc/cad/cam



## thebenj (Jul 10, 2013)

hi people! new here

i manufacture timber framed buildings using cad/cam and cnc's for a living! i want to get into carving with a cnc desktop 4 axis router. 

i would like to begin with carving from photos, thinking of firstly making place mats out of wood, so would be like a photo of something carved in and maybe with some 3d text and some border details round the edge, 

just trying to suss out what the best work flow and software packages to use to do this. building the model and then crating the tool paths for mach3.

how would you guys go about it?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Ben.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I would check out the Vectric line of software they have free trial versions. For pictures I would try their photo v carve and see if that would suit you. It is their least expensive at $150. I use it for Litophanes.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

thebenj said:


> hi people! new here
> 
> i manufacture timber framed buildings using cad/cam and cnc's for a living! i want to get into carving with a cnc desktop 4 axis router.
> 
> ...


Welcome. 

I described how to do some of this in a free tutorial series on my blog. Here is a link to the first article. let me know if I can help.

CNC SIGN PROJECTS -

Bill


----------

